# Glenn Beck Kick off Party!!



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #272727; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">If you are familiar with The Glenn Beck Show, you know that Friday, March 13, 2009 he will be airing a show being described as a Kick Off Party to keep our country from going down the road to socialism. There are groups popping up all over the country with people tired of simply sitting on their rear ends e-mailing outrage to friends from the comfort of their homes. THIS IS OUR CHANCE TO ACTUALLY DO SOMETHING POSITIVE! Can you imagine a group of conservatives actually meeting together? We are told we are now the minority but we all know the truth?that we are a silent MAJORITY! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #272727; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #272727; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Everyone seemed to be waiting for SOMEONE to do SOMETHING to get the ball rolling so I phoned our local sports bar/family restaurant in Milton...Ollie's...and the manager told me they would welcome this group. They have many TVs and they will be tuned into The Glenn Beck Show on FOX at 4:00 Friday, March 13. The manager did request if it was possible to give him some kind of number so that he could have enough servers. If you could reply and let me know you're coming that would be great. OLLIE'S is located at6181 Hwy 90sharing the Beall?s parking lot. HOPE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE so we can start on the road to KEEPING our nation intact!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #272727; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #272727; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">For more information e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think Ollies is located on Stewart street. Aren't they on hwy 90?

BTW. I am new to Glenn Beck, but I both like and share a lot of his viewpoints. 

I didn't think I would ever say it, but I kind of miss hearing ole Luke Mckoy on WCOA. Any word on if he may have future radio plans? I know he is limited by a no compete clause in his former contract. Hannity is a little over the top for me and he gets on my nerves!:boo


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

pogy,

You are right!! Made the change. Hope to see you there!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't mind glenn beck sometimes, but i'm still puzzled by this whole "socialism" craze from republicans all of a sudden.



you do realize that roughly 50 percent of the earmarks that were put in in this year's stimulus bill were by republican legislators...



and just to broaden it some, from 2002-2006 (under almost complete republican control) we increased spending between 7 and 8 percent each year... less than half of that was on defense or homeland security......



that my friends is how you erase a $150 billion surplus in 2001 and create an economic nightmare of inflation.



so what were we talking about?....oh...socialism...that's right..our old friend


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious.....if conservatives are really the "majority", where were they on election day????


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *yucarenow (3/7/2009)*i don't mind glenn beck sometimes, but i'm still puzzled by this whole "socialism" craze from republicans all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

